# what food to add??



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

so i have Lulu eating wellness indoor, and blue spa select lite.
and i want to another food to the mix, and maybe lessen the amount of wellness im giveing her. so my question is, what do you think would be the best food i could add to those two foods? i want her to eat healthy but i think the wellness dosint agree with her 100% which is why i want to add another cat food so i can give her less of the wellness.
any help would be great, Thanks  

~Anna & Lulu


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck 
Chicken Soup Lite


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I second the Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck. Most hedgehogs seem to really like it, and it's definitely Lily's favorite, and it's still good for her. I also feed Solid Gold Katz 'N' Flocken, which she seems to like, too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My gang get CSFTCLS lite, Solid Gold Katz'n'floken and Fromm Nutritionals either the light or regular formula. I find the Fromm is great for keeping them from getting constipated or hard poop.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> My gang get CSFTCLS lite, Solid Gold Katz'n'floken and Fromm Nutritionals either the light or regular formula. I find the Fromm is great for keeping them from getting constipated or hard poop.


Where do you get your Solid Gold and Fromm Nutritionals from? I know most pet stores don't carry either here, but I'm thinking of trying a pet health food store.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

My girls fave is the Natural Balance green Pea and Duck


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I've recently added natural balance green pea & duck to the wellness indoor formula, and Pepper absolutely loves it. He's been eating more per night and mostly eats the natural balance, but it has helped make his poo not smell as awful as it used to (although i wish it smelled a little better cuz it still keeps me up at night sometimes :lol: )


----------

